# OFA excellent



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

I want to brag about new OFA excellent results.

"Lance" Alta-Tollhaus Par Four now is *OFA normal Elbows and OFA Excellent hips. * Radiographs were done by my husband Dr. Mostosky, thank you Mos!

Lance is owned, loved, and trained by Laura Green. 

As you can see Laura nd Lance are having lots of fun. Here are Lance's titles and certifications to date:


* 1 Conformation title
* 1 Tracking title
* 1 Herding title
* 2 Health Certifications
* 20 Agility titles

Making Lance's official name with credits:

U-CH, U-AgI, Alta-Tollhaus Par Four, TD, NAP, NJP, NAC, CL1, CTL1, CTL2-R, CSL-F, CSL1-H, CSL1-S, NCC, TN-N, TG-N, and m-HIC, OFA Hips (Excellent) + Elbows (Normal)


Congratulations Laura!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... that's awesome.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Julie!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

and wow!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW







It's so good to see some 'Excellent' results showing up


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!! That's awesome.


----------

